# Hauling concrete / dirt / pavement?



## KAT_Ayanami (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I have a simple question...

I'm having problems finding out how to haul away old concrete, dirt and pavement in the state of Maryland.

I know that It should be easy... but I cannot seem to find any good company that would do that kind of job.

We build driveways and patios, and we dont know if it would be better to rent trucks, ask a company to bring them, or pay them to remove the dirt and other materials by themselves....

Somebody on Maryland that could give me some info on this matter?

Thank You!


----------

